# Sticky. Bodyshop Recomendations by Region



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Morning Everyone. As a qualified painter I regularly check out this thread and see what people are up to. What I noticed most is People often request details of Bodyshops in certain areas in order to get some work carried out. 

Now wouldn't it be good if we sticky this thread and keep an up to date list of Body shops people have used or can recommend to people.

:buffer:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Happy to kick off.

Mick at North London Crash Repairs, in Golders Green, did my Alfa respray:




























Not cheap, but quality paint jobs seldom are:buffer:. Very happy but usual body shop caveat applies - however long they tell you it will take, double it:lol:

The Arches, Golders Green Crescent, London NW11 8LA

020 8458 5399

Peter


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Maybe along side smart repair recommendation


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Any more interest?


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

A good idea in my opinion - Always difficult to find a decent painter and recommendations from people who have used a given company would be great


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

C&P panelcraft- new addington, surrey. They're a VW and Audi approved bodyshop

Did a great job on a front end respray on my RS4

Incidentally, this website is useful to find VW/Audi approved bodyshops in your area:

http://www.vwgroup-paintandbody.co.uk/googleCentreLocator.asp




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't provide pictures as i haven't had the car for years but
Finishline in North Herts do good work and Chris the boss is a sound guy. When he painted my C4 coupe i got drop back, he took care of that f.o.c. and when i mentioned about getting into machine polishing, he said if i ever want advice on anything to do with machine polishing, then drop by and ask away.

I have a few stone chips on my GTi and a dent or two, they will be my choice to correct the dents and stone chips


----------

